# Name Tag Key Chains



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

All my current and planned Projects on hold while I make approx. 120 Name/Place Setting/ Key Chains for Daughters upcoming Wedding


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are cool Scroller. Are you drawing those up on a computer? Nice work cutting them out. What kind of wood are you using and what kind of finish? Good thing you're not inviting 500 people.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's some mighty fine scrolling there. I made some of these same ones for zipper pulls for my daughter's back pack. You've done a really great job on these. Great work.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Firehawk but the list is growing not sure where it will end up. I have a Key Chain Pattern maker that is a free download from Steve Good at www.scrollsawworkshop/blogspot. I'm using Baltic Birch as its finished both sides, As for finish will probably just clear coat and attach silver chain and or key ring.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

120, Holly Cow! I feel for ya man. 

They do look great though!

Here's wishing for short names on her invite list.:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. The letters look perfectly spaced and sized.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Nice bit of scrolling Scroller. :thumbsup:
I see your daughter has invited 
"TED" to the wedding, wonder if
he gives her a C.D. of woodworking
plans as a gift. :laughing:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very fine job there, and looks very consistent - nice job on the scroll saw.

I have used a couple of your patterns, will have to look for this one as well.

Thanks for all you have added to the scroller art.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Cool idea and very nice work :thumbsup: Lets hope there are not too many late changes in the guestlist and if there is they are not called Nathanael or something.....


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Warnock said:


> Very fine job there, and looks very consistent - nice job on the scroll saw.
> 
> I have used a couple of your patterns, will have to look for this one as well.
> 
> Thanks for all you have added to the scroller art.


Thanks Warnock you can find the free pattern maker at www.scrollsawworkshop/blogspot.com


----------

